# Me in my Undies



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 25, 2006)

Tell me what you think??


----------



## big3b (May 25, 2006)

very sexy.


----------



## luvssbbws (May 25, 2006)

Wouza! From "TOP" to "Bottom" you have the right curves in all the right places!!! More pics coming our way?? Hope So!!!:smitten: 



Hugs,

Bob


----------



## Coop (May 25, 2006)

Zee Zex. I like alot.


----------



## germanFA (May 25, 2006)

Thanks to share this pics. You look great


----------



## eightyseven (May 25, 2006)

Now I know why Chimpi's always in such a good mood!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 25, 2006)

*


eightyseven said:



Now I know why Chimpi's always in such a good mood! 

Click to expand...

Yeah.. I guess so huh?? Thank you!



big3b said:



very sexy.

Click to expand...

Thank you very much!



luvssbbws said:



Wouza! From "TOP" to "Bottom" you have the right curves in all the right places!!! More pics coming our way?? Hope So!!!:smitten: 



Hugs,

Bob

Click to expand...

Thank You! I think I have my curves in the right places too! hehehe I don't know about the pics I will see what My man says first. He might not want my to show his beauty off anymore.. I will see.  



Coop said:



Zee Zex. I like alot.

Click to expand...

I am glad you do...



germanFA said:



Thanks to share this pics. You look great

Click to expand...

Thank You Thank You!! Your Welcome  *


----------



## Chimpi (May 25, 2006)

I love my Detroit Lions.  And my jolly green giant. 



eightyseven said:


> Now I know why Chimpi's always in such a good mood!


Sure do.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 26, 2006)

*


Chimpi said:



I love my Detroit Lions.  And my jolly green giant. 


Sure do. 

Click to expand...



Well then I am your jolly green giant??? Ok..LOL... I love you Shnookems!!:wubu: :smitten: :kiss2: Yeah you do love you Lions! LOL Who wouldn't know that by the Wall hanging behind me in these pictures...lLOL... You are to silly baby doll!:kiss2: *


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (May 26, 2006)

WOW! You are definitely a hottie. Love that belly BTW.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 26, 2006)

JudgeDredd425 said:


> WOW! You are definitely a hottie. Love that belly BTW.



*Thank You Thank You! Yeah it's a nice belly huh? *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 26, 2006)

*




My butt what can I say about it. Well it looks really good in this picture. Enjoy! 




I took this picture while I was on vacation to my best friends. Over in Fort Myers. I took it for Jusitn because I knew he would liove it! Plus I hadn't got to see him for two weeks so I was missing him and it was his surprise when I got back. I had fun while having the picture taken. There was a guy watching me the whole time he was there...LOL.... Enjoy 




Now this Picture Was me after Hurricane Wilma. We were with out power for like two weeks. I hope that doesn't happen this year!  


Well there you go I put some more up. I hope you like them. Leave me a comment. See ya.

I love you Sweetness(Chimpi).:kiss2: and Hugs*


----------



## AppreSheAte (May 26, 2006)

Lookin good!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 26, 2006)

AppreSheAte said:


> Lookin good!



*Thank You! I think so too!*


----------



## luvssbbws (May 27, 2006)

I'll pay for a year's membership!! Toooooooooo Hottt! Love your Butt Pic!!
Great Assets!:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 

Hugs,

Bob


----------



## missaf (May 27, 2006)

Chimpster is a lucky guy :wubu: :bow:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 27, 2006)

luvssbbws said:


> I'll pay for a year's membership!! Toooooooooo Hottt! Love your Butt Pic!!
> Great Assets!:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:
> 
> Hugs,
> ...


*Sorry hunny. I don't I am going to put one up... Just thought I would share them here. Thank You though! *


----------



## grey1969 (May 27, 2006)

VERY NICE ! Chimpi is a lucky guy!!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 27, 2006)

You have got some lovely pictures!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 27, 2006)

Wow! Chimp is very lucky!


----------



## luvbbws (May 28, 2006)

u r sooooo gorgeous!! i would love to feed u and/ or hold u


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 28, 2006)

grey1969 said:


> VERY NICE ! Chimpi is a lucky guy!!!


* I think so too! Giggles! *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 28, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> You have got some lovely pictures!



*Thank You very much! *


----------



## Phalloidium (May 28, 2006)

That's one lust inducing figure.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 29, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> That's one lust inducing figure.


*
Thank You! *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 30, 2006)

*Ok Guys there you go some new pictures. Hope you enjoy!!! *


----------

